# Russian tortoises wanted



## AmigoTheTortoise (Sep 26, 2016)

I've wanted to have a tortoise/turtle since I was 9 and finally have decided I am responsible enough, I've done my research and have decided that the perfect tortoise breed for me is a Russian tortoise! I've seen pics and have fell in love. The only problem is I live in Australia and can't seem to find any Russians for sale anywhere, if anyone is a breeder or knows of anyone that doesn't want there Russians anymore please contact me. I would love to grow old with the tortoise so hatchlings- 6months is preferred.
Thanks so much
-AmigoTheTortoise


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello and welcome to TFO. We don't have many active Australians on the forum, possibly because non native species are in such short supply over there. 

I wish you luck with your search. 

While you're hunting, have you read the most up to date care information for this species?
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...or-other-herbivorous-tortoise-species.107734/


----------



## AmigoTheTortoise (Sep 26, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Hello and welcome to TFO. We don't have many active Australians on the forum, possibly because non native species are in such short supply over there.
> 
> I wish you luck with your search.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much I haven't read those blogs yet but I will definetly read them
Thanks
- AmigoTheTortoise


----------



## RussianTortKing (Sep 26, 2016)

Check the adoption section. I saw two hatchlings in that section. You just have to check if the seller is willing to ship.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 26, 2016)

RussianTortKing said:


> Check the adoption section. I saw two hatchlings in that section. You just have to check if the seller is willing to ship.


But they're not in Australia


----------



## eugeneevans (Mar 21, 2017)

I just posted ours for adoption as well. Not a hatchling however well mannered and active I guess for a Tortoise lol. Anyways looking for a good home as our daughter is not responsible enough to care for a pet. Happy to ship at your expense.


----------

